# Mormons, Mayhem, and JFK



## fenzer (Aug 13, 2002)

First off I want to let all those who thought this a good idea - Horacio - know that I bear no resonsibility for this story hour.  

Any correct grammer, spelling, or syntax is purely coincidental and not the resonsbility of the author.

Anyway, here it is for anyone interested.  I put together a quick one time Call of Cthulu adventure using my friends as lab rats.  I had them roll out themselves and play themselves in this crazy idea I had.

*The Cast of Characters* 

Jen.  The loving, pregnant Jen (in real life, not the game.  I'm not that heartless.  )  Young, attractive, and full of life.  She is attending BYU but working the summer in Salt Lake City.  She met Josh at BYU and James through Josh.

James.  The tall tech.  This guy is a whiz with a computer (no kidding, he really is.) and 6 foot 7 to boot.   He's a student at The University of Utah majoring in computer science.  He and Josh have been friends since high school.

Josh.  Football player, outdoor survivalist.  Calm and unassuming, Josh is the best kind of friend.  Always willing to lend a hand and one that would put his life on the line for you.

The names are the same but the backgrouds have been changed to protect the innocent.  These are my friends in the real world and people I love and respect.  We all had a good time and I hope you do to.

*The curtain rises...*

*12:37 a.m. August 9th, 2002, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA, Earth* 
It’s a warm August night in the City of Salt Lake, the air dry and from the West.  Our friends exit the movie theatre after watching the late show.  It is dark out and the few remaining patrons head for their cars.

“That was much better then I thought.” intones Jen.  “And it scared the crap out of me.”

“Ya, I liked it too.” offers Josh.  “The dogs scared me more than anything.”

“You can say that gain.  I swear, every time he pulls that trick with…” James didn’t have a chance to finish as Josh lets out a “Humpf!” He stumbles back as a man crashes through him and into the group.  Falling on Josh and pushing a package into his hands the strange man mumbles out, “…the world must know…show the people…” Josh lets him to the ground dead.  As he stands, Josh sees movement out of the corner of his eye.  Two men round the corner leveling pistols at the group.  Before he can warn the party searing pain rushes through his left arm and shoulder.  

Grabbing his arm he screams, “They’re shooting at us!”

At this moment the group breaks into a run with the men giving pursuit.  The window to Jen’s left shatters, showering her in glass.  Being the level headed one of the group and seeing that she has no cover outside the building, she dives through the shattered window taking temporary cover inside the theatre.

James and Josh sprint straight for the parking lot sharing the sidewalk with a shower of lead.  James makes it to his CJ-5 in no time.  Throwing it into gear, he squeals out of his stall.  He brings the jeep up to Josh who had taken cover behind the corner of the building.  Josh is hoping to see what has happened to Jen.

Running to a young dark haired women wearing a navy blue blazer lapelled in the colors of the theatre, Jen yells, “Call the cops!  Call the Cops!”   

Before Jen can hear a single sound from the young managers mouth, the manager’s head explodes from the rear, her body falling lifeless to the floor.  Jen, giving her best Woo, flies over the concessions stand, landing on her head with a thud.  Safe for the moment, so she hopes.

Josh jumps into the jeep and James throws it into reverse.  “There is no way I’m letting them shot holes in me or my jeep.”  he mutters as he smashes the accelerator.  He pulls his best Rockford files and brings the jeep down the back of the theatre.  Both Josh and James hope Jen is okay.  Josh grabs his cellular phone and calls 911, stashing the package the dead man gave his life for into his pants pocket.

Jen, feeling she is out of time, sprints into the open and heads for the first theatre door.  Call it karma; call it fate but the bullet meant for her strikes the poor helpless acne laden employee who just happened to look around the corner at that very moment.  She hardly notices as she collides with the theatre doors disappearing into the darkness beyond.  She knows something bad has happened and a part of her wants to stop and see but her flight response is in high gear, she flies through the exit door and into the screech of skidding tires.

“Get in!”  Both of them yell at the same time.  Jen leaps into the rear seat and the jeep is off.  

In the headlights the group sees two men standing side-by-side blocking the exit of the parking lot, pistols raised.  The windshield spider webs and a head light goes out as James down shifts and accelerates in a vane attempt to smash these unknown villains.  The bad guys bail out of the way as the jeep goes by and speeds up the street.  The sound of whizzing bullets soon fades and our group motors down the road toward safety.  

So they think...


----------



## Rune (Aug 13, 2002)

Woohoo!


----------



## Horacio (Aug 13, 2002)

Woooho!
He did it! He posted!

Thanks! Great story!

By now, it reminds me a Rune's Chtulhu story hour...


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 13, 2002)

Just what we need, another CoC storyhour!  Sounds like fun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And in Salt Lake City, too!  Might as well make it real off-the-wall!

What movie were they seeing, anyway?  Hope it wasn't _Singles Ward._


----------



## Rune (Aug 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> By now, it reminds me a Rune's Chtulhu story hour...




Well, except without all the masochism!

And this has more guns!


----------



## paulewaug (Aug 13, 2002)

Keep it up!
Keep it up!!




p.s. I like your disclaimer at the top


----------



## fenzer (Aug 14, 2002)

Horacio, Rune, Joshua, Paulewaug, thanks for the incouragement.  

Horacio, that is really high praise.  I really like Rune's story hour.

I wanted to take it easy this first time, so I stayed away from the whole sanity thing.  They all have sanity scores but they did not come into play this time around.

The movie they had just finished watching was _Signs_.  I really liked that movie.  It was the catalyst that finally made me do this thing, the whole idea of ordinary people in extraordinary circumstances.

Thanks again and I will post soon.


----------



## threshel (Aug 14, 2002)

*Good stuff...*

Fenzer,

I came to this thread by way of jonroq's story hour, and I'm glad I did.  That was a great opening to read, and it sounded like fun to play.  You write well, and should continue.
I agree about the dogs.  First time I've literally jumped because of a movie in years.


J


----------



## Rune (Aug 14, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> Horacio, Rune, Joshua, Paulewaug, thanks for the incouragement.




No problem!  Now, write!



> Horacio, that is really high praise.  I really like Rune's story hour.




Why, thank you!



> I wanted to take it easy this first time, so I stayed away from the whole sanity thing.  They all have sanity scores but they did not come into play this time around.




Yeah, they've just had to dodge bullets, so far.  No sanity loss there.  But, upcoming...



> The movie they had just finished watching was _Signs_.  I really liked that movie.  It was the catalyst that finally made me do this thing, the whole idea of ordinary people in extraordinary circumstances.




Man, I'm really going have to watch this movie, sometime.


----------



## fenzer (Aug 14, 2002)

*12:42 a.m. August 9th, 2002, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA, Earth* 
“You’re bleeding!” Jen yells over the roar of the air.

“What?  Who’s bleeding?” answers James looking through his review mirror at Jen.

“You are!  Your neck!”  she answers pointing at his neck.

“Oh hell, I don’t feel too well” James mumbles as he comes to the realization that he has been shot.  

“Go to Salt Lake Regional on second south.” orders Jen.

“Ya, that’s a good idea.  My arm is starting to go numb.”  offers Josh.

A few minutes later they walk into the emergency entrance at the Hospital.  Looking for a nurse, Jen takes control of the situation.  Before Josh and James have had a chance to take a seat they are filling out the paperwork and James is being rolled off in a wheel chair.

“We’ll be right back for you.”  the orderly says staring at Josh and pushing James down towards the elevator.

With nothing to do but wait, Josh pulls the package out of his pocket and takes a look at it.  It is a small film canister about 4 inches in diameter and about an inch deep.  The lid is sealed with red and orange tape and there is an alphanumeric code on the lid, DD63-ITSO0127.  

“Well, it’s 8mm but the code I have never seen before.”  Josh states matter-of-factly.

“How do you know that?”  Jen asks reaching out for the canister.

“My dad is a film editor.  I have been around this stuff my whole life.” 

“Ya, it looks like a smaller version of the canisters we get at the theatre, usually for trailers though.”  Jen hands it back to Josh.  “What would be on this that someone would be willing to kill for?

Josh shrugs his shoulders.  “I’ll have my dad take a look at it when we get out of here.”

A few hours later our heroes are on the road heading home.  The shoot out was bad enough but having to deal with the cops, fill out reports, and answer a million questions left them completely exhausted.  

They drop off Josh at his parent’s house on the lower Avenues and head to Jen’s apartment only a few blocks away.

Pulling up in front of Jen's appartment, "Well, let’s keep in touch on this.  I have a feeling things are going to get worse before they get better.  What are you looking at?”  James had been looking at Jen.  She never met his gaze.

Pointing down the street Jen says, “I don’t think that suburban belongs here.”

“What suburban – oooh, that suburban.”  Slowly putting the jeep in gear, James pulls away and past the suburban.  “You are coming to my place tonight.  I don’t like this one bit.  My roommate is working and won’t be home ‘til later.  You can crash on the couch.”

“That would be just fine.”  Jen answers pulling the rear view mirror so she can see if the suburban is following them.  “It’s not moving.  Maybe I am just a little jumpy; after all we were only running for our lives tonight.”

A few minutes later James and Jen pull up to his apartment complex and go inside.

“What are you doing?”  Jen demands staring at the 9mm James is pulling out the closet.

“What, this?  Listen, I am not going to be caught with my pants down again.  If those sons-a-b****s think they can shoot at me well I want to be able to return the favor.”

“Do you even know how to use one of those?”

Rolling his eyes, James loads the magazine and chambers a round.

***

Talking with his parents, Josh pulls the canister out and shows his dad.

“What do you make of it, dad?”

“Well, by the look of if I think it’s military.  I don’t know what the number means but I did see one of these back during the Explorer shoot.  Earl brought in one saying he had taken it from a storeroom somewhere.  He thought it had some kind of alien spacecraft footage or something.  Turned out to be some extra black and white of the Japanese surrender aboard the Missouri.  

“Son, whatever this is, you should hand it over to the police.”

“Ya, I thought of that but I wanted you to look it over first.  I think we have to go back t—what the?”  “That was a black suburban!  It just drove by!”

Flipping open his cell, Josh speed dials James.

“…I am on my way.”  “Dad, James says they have seen the same suburban.  Jen has called the cops and I am going over there.  Where’s the 30-06?”

“Son?”

“Dad, I want you to take Mom and go to Uncle Jacks.  I will call you just as soon as things calm down.  Dad, I think this is something the cops can’t help with.  These guys shoot first remember?  Please take Mom and go.”

Five minutes later Josh was headed to James’ apartment.  He was on foot and moving fast.  He had his dad’s hunting rifle slung over his shoulder a baseball cap and his running shoes.  He meant business.

Sneaking through the side yard of the house on the corner, Josh could make out James’ apartment a half a block away.  Scanning further down the block he catches the reflection of the street lamp off the front bumper of a large suburban.  Crouching down he takes the rifle from his shoulder.  Something round and hard pokes him in the back of the head.

“Drop it.”  a cool voice says from behind.


----------



## Nera Mente (Aug 15, 2002)

so i have to tell everyone, playing myself was the hardest character i've ever role-played. james, josh and i were dumb-founded when fenzer asked us to write down our own personal stats. i'll bug fenzer about finishing the post. the rest of the story is pretty crazy.

i'm terrified of black suburbans. and wouldn't you know it, fenzer drives one.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Aug 15, 2002)

*Hey!!! I resemble that Title*

Woot! Woot! Woot!

Very cool fenzer! I just live north of yous guys in Logan. I know these places in your story. (Gasp, horror of horrors) And one of your players actually goes to BYU (Never did like the cougars but they kick the crap out of the Aggs regularly). Anywho, just showering some praise on your Cthulhu game.

Son of Thunder


----------



## fenzer (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks Son_of_thunder.  I know what you mean.  I drive by these places almost every day and I keep reliving the game.  It's a sad commentary but there you have it.

I told my players that I was posting the story hour.  I told them to leave a few words if they felt like it.  It looks like Jen, Nera Mente, stoped by, thanks Nera.  Josh, or Joust, as he is known here might give a wave, we'll see.  James is not yet a memeber of this great community but I'm working on him.

By the way and just for the record, my black suburban was built in 1985 and is covered in rust but hey whatever works.


----------



## paulewaug (Aug 15, 2002)

I like it!
Your doing great!
can't waite to see what happens next!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Hey!!! I resemble that Title*



			
				Son_of_Thunder said:
			
		

> *Woot! Woot! Woot!
> 
> Very cool fenzer! I just live north of yous guys in Logan. I know these places in your story. (Gasp, horror of horrors) And one of your players actually goes to BYU (Never did like the cougars but they kick the crap out of the Aggs regularly). Anywho, just showering some praise on your Cthulhu game.
> 
> Son of Thunder *



I _know_ you don't mean the Texas A&M Ags!  I went into the MTC with my A&M tie just a week or two after Holiday Bowl 1991 -- where Ty Detmer got his shoulder separated twice and we clobbered BYU by a margin of, what, 55 points or so?  I about got tarred and feathered a few times...


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Aug 16, 2002)

*I meant Utah State Aggies*

Hey Joshua Dyal!

Yer right, I didn't mean Texas A&M. Utah State University is a good school with fairly crappy sports. I'm definitely a fair weather fan of the Aggs, when they're winning it's great, when they're losin' they suck. That's cool you went to the Empty Sea.

Later,

Son of Thunder


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, growing up in that same town as A&M I always thought the Aggies were such a strange name.  But theres Utah State, University of New Mexico (or is it New Mexico State?) and someone else too that I can't remember.

And our sports haven't been very great lately either.  But I'm still a fan!

Empty Sea!


----------



## Joust (Aug 18, 2002)

Joust here, just checking in on my good buddy Fenzer's story hour. As Nera Mente mentioned, playing yourself has its own challenges. After playing D&D for so long where heroic behavior is common, in Fenzer's game I was constantly asking myself if my actions would be realistic for me in real life. But that was part of the fun of it too.

Another fun aspect: Fenzer had us "equipped" for this adventure just as we were when in college. I'm sure glad I owned a gun, a 4WD truck, and some camping gear back in college! You'll see why if you keep reading this story hour.


----------



## fenzer (Aug 22, 2002)

*AARRGG!!*

Sorry for not posting, I have been fighting my computer and it looks like it won.   I need to replace my motherboard and processor, don't ask.

Anyway, I am using a laptop but I don't have my notes on this computer.  I should have things fixed in a day or two.  I will post as soon as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## fenzer (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Good stuff...*



			
				threshel said:
			
		

> *Fenzer,
> 
> I came to this thread by way of jonroq's story hour, and I'm glad I did.  That was a great opening to read, and it sounded like fun to play.  You write well, and should continue.
> I agree about the dogs.  First time I've literally jumped because of a movie in years.
> ...




Thanks threshel, I appreciate the kind words.  No joke about the dogs, I jumped the second time I saw it even knowing it was coming.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice work fenzer!  Liking this Story Hour a lot so far


----------



## fenzer (Aug 24, 2002)

*Hope?*

Jarval, thanks for the encouraging words.  I can use a little encouragement at the moment.  For the first time in days I am typing with my computer, the damn thing has given a good fight but I finally put her in her place.  Hopefully I can post here shortly.

Thanks for all the kind words and your patience.


----------



## fenzer (Aug 26, 2002)

*3:43 a.m., August 9th, 2002, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA, Earth * 

“Stand up and turn around.”

Josh throws the hunting rifle to the side and slowly rises turning on his heals.  For the first time Josh has a look at one of the men who has been trying to kill him, tall, lean, dark hair cut short and professional, dressed in a suit and tie, holding a small caliber semi-automatic pistol with a silencer.

“_He doesn't look so tuff._" Josh says to himself.  “_I can take him._”

Before the gunman can give another command Josh lunges swinging hard for the man’s face.  The gunman sees the move the moment Josh strikes and counters with a hard strong impact to Josh’s skull sending him to the ground. 


Jen, sitting by the large sliding glass window in James’ apartment, looks over the street below.  “What is taking them so long?”  Jen says more out of aggravation then anything.  “I called ten minutes ago.”

“It’s four o’clock in the morning, Jen.  I am sure they will get here as soon as they can.”

“Hey!  I think I see one of them.  He’s across the street at the house on the corner.  What’s he doing?”


Picking Josh up by his shirt and looking directly into his eyes, he demands “Where is the canister?”

Still seeing stars, Josh mumbles, “What canister?”

Throwing Josh to the ground and leveling his weapon, the man states, “I won’t ask you again.”

Everything slows down and Josh can make out every detail of his environment, the wet grass, the dirt on the mans shoes and pant cuffs, his belt buckle and black tie, the blood on his jacket…blood?  The report from the weapon sounds like long rolling thunder during a summer rain storm moving through him and away.  “_I didn't feel anythng.  Am I dead?_” Josh just sits there as the man stumbles and starts to run.


“I got him!” James yells as he looks over his pistol at his target a half a block away.  “He’s running!”

Jen waists no time and calls the cops again.  During her short conversation she tells the 911 operator that shots have been fired.


Pulling his wits about him, Josh gets to his feet and chases after the man.  About a block later, Josh lunges into the air and pulls off one of his best open field tackles.  The man slams into the pavement of the sidewalk and momentarily goes limp.  Josh climbs over the top of him and again is cracked in the head with the man’s pistol.  Rolling off and into the gutter, Josh hears the sound of a powerful motor and makes out two headlights coming at him.  By the time Josh is on his feet the man is climbing into the suburban and disappearing down the street.  Josh stops, curses, and runs back to James’ apartment.

Rounding the corner to the apartment, Josh makes out James and Jen handcuffed and being loaded into the back seat of a squad car.  He takes cover and waits as the cruisers pulls away.  He retrieves his rifle and retreats back to his parent’s house.

***

That morning the shoot out at the theatre is all over the local news, reporters having a field day with the story.  

Josh goes to the police station and gives testimony of what happened the night before.  He also turns over the canister believing it to be the best proof they have. 

Earlier that morning, Jen was released and sent home. 

James was booked for firing a weapon within city limits and spent the last six hours in jail.  He was released on $5,000 bail posted by his parents.

Confused and angry, James waits in his apartment for a phone call from his lawyer.  His parents set him up with a friend of the family.  When he does call, he tells James that the cops have matched the ballistics from his gun to the one used at the theatre.  He says the police are on the way to arrest him for the murders of the theatre manager and the young employee.  He says that James should stay put.  “We’ll get you out of this.”  He consoles.

“Oh God, I’m in trouble.”  James sits in his apartment his head in his hands.  “What am I going to do?”

James’ cell phone rings.  “Hello?”

“_Run..._”

“Hello?  Hello!”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 26, 2002)

Glad to see your computer problems are sorted out.  Great update!

Now of course, the question is: Who was that on the phone...


----------



## Rune (Aug 26, 2002)

Woohoo!  Conspiracy goodness!  (And well-written, too!)


----------



## jonrog1 (Aug 26, 2002)

Great Fenzer!  I pulled my guys out of their world -- your characters having to deal with angry parents and cops is inspired.

So, when d20 Modern comes out, do we start trading adventures?


----------



## fenzer (Aug 27, 2002)

*Oh Garsh*

Thanks guys.  I appreciate you even stopping by and having a look.

Jon, I'm afriad you would get the short end of the stick on the adventure trade idea but here's to hoping.  I read your posts on Wizards d20 modern board and am curious as to what it is you are putting together.  Has wizards answered you yet regarding your request? 

I will say this, changing the subject, I had as much fun running the game for this story hour as I have had DMing just about any game I have done.  Watching the players deal with each situation and try to react how they thought they would was absolute joy.  They were uncomfortable and hesitant, both of which I want more of in my games.

I know I have said this before but watching Jen the player struggle with the dilema she, the character, had to face at the end of the game was priceless.  And you know what else?  We did not use the battle mat, the staple of our D&D games,  once, not once.  

I'll post soon.


----------



## Evil Gnome (Aug 27, 2002)

What about JFK?  I have read no mention of him so far, when do we get JFK?  great story hour

but it's still missing JFK


----------



## fenzer (Aug 28, 2002)

Evil Gnome, thanks for stopping by and I am glad you like the stroy hour.  I promise that the JFK element will be made known.  Stay tuned.


----------



## fenzer (Aug 29, 2002)

*3:12 p.m., August 9th, 2002, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA, Earth* 

“Josh?”

“Ya?”

“I’m out of here.  I just got a strange call telling me to run…”

“Ya, I just go the same call.”

“Where are you?”

“Downtown.”

“Listen, I’m packing some stuff and getting our of here.  They’re coming to arrest me for the murder of the two theatre employees…”

“What?”

“Ya, I just spoke to my lawyer and that’s what he said.”

“I’ll come and get you.  Where will you be?”

“I’ll be headed east on Second Ave. I’ll be on my mountain bike.”

James wastes no time and packs a small backpack.  Grabbing his pistol and a hat he sets off on his bike. 

A short time later Josh pulls up behind James in his gray Nissan 4x4 hard body pickup.  James notices the camping gear in the bed as he loads his bike.

“You came prepared.”  James offers with a glance to the back of the truck.

“We need to pick up Jen and get out of town.”  Josh returns.

They head down South Temple to 700 east and turn South to 500 south and the Trolley Corners Theatre.  Leaving Josh in the car, James goes in and grabs Jen.

“I can’t just leave work.  I’ll loose my job.”

“Jen, we’re in trouble, _all_ of us.”

“Let me go!” Jen yells as James takes her by the arm and escorts her out of the building.  “Let me at least tell somebody I’m leaving.”

“No time.” 

They head south to the Sugarhouse area.  Josh is taking residential streets and back streets to avoid the law and to buy some time to think.

James’ cell phone rings.  Tentatively, he answers, “Hello?”

“_Go to the junction of US highway 189 and 191, Wyoming…_”

“Who was it?” Jen asks.

“The same guy.”

“What did he say!” Jen demands loosing patience with the whole thing.

“He wants us to go the junction of US highway 189 and 191 in Wyoming.”  James answers.

“What?  Where?  Why?”  Jen asks in short succession.

“It’s not like we had a long conversation.  That’s all he said.”  James answers staring at Jen.  “What should we do?”

“Got a map?” Jen pokes Josh.

“Is the Pope catholic?”  Josh throws back, “In the glove box.”

Within few minutes, our heroes have a bearing on where it is they were told to go.  Josh has been alertly watching his mirrors for any sign of trouble.

“They found us.”  Josh says in a monotone.

“Who?”  Jen and James say in unison and take a quick look over their shoulders.

About a block away a large black suburban is closing on their position.  Over the next 5 minutes Josh does his best to loose the tail but to no avail.  Josh’s plan is to get to the freeway and head toward Wyoming.  Going south on 17th east toward the “T” intersection with 27th south Josh gets stuck behind a bus waiting for traffic at the intersection.

“They're right behind us!” Josh yells.  “Drive!”  He pulls Jen into the drivers seat as he climbs out the driver side window and into the bed.  James readies his pistol and Jen whimpers and she grinds the gear shifter into first.  There is a reason why Jen doesn’t own a car, she doesn’t like driving, especially a manual transmission.  With the bus blocking their way and the suburban right behind them, Jen freezes, seeing in her minds eye the horrible crash she is going to cause.

“GO!”  Josh screams from the back of the truck.  Jen can see him leveling his pistol at the suburban.  The suburban drivers side widow is lowering and Jen can see the driver’s silhouette moving a weapon from his lap to the open window.  James is opening his door, climbing out the window isn’t as easy when your 6 feet 7 inches tall, not quite sure what to do.

She shuts her eyes rolls the steering wheel to the right and slams her foot on the accelerator.  Lurching forward, the pickup bounces up and over the curb, smashes the fence surrounding the yard of the home on the corner, dodges the telephone pole and screeches out in front of traffic west bound on 27th south.  Pealing her hands off the steering wheel, Jen wipes her forehead with a shaking palm.

“Wow.”  James says with a relieved look on his face.

“Good job!” Josh yells from the bed of the pickup.

“Thank God he didn’t fall out.”  Jen whisper under her breath.

Rocketing north on 13th east, Jen takes the east bound on ramp to I-215 and then takes I-80 east bound up Parleys Canyon.  

Jen, a conservative driver, soon brings the pickup to a “safe” and “reasonable” speed.  She feels confident that she has put that black suburban behind them.  Her confidence is soon shaken, however,  as there is a rapid tapping on the rear glass and Josh is yelling “They’re coming and gaining on us!”

“Let me drive!”

“What.  Now?”  her tone giving away only a portion of how stupid she thinks the idea is.

“Trade me.  NOW!”

With only a minor course correction and the angry stares of an older couple in a passing Buick, James takes control of the Nissan.  Giving no mind to what he may be doing to the engine, James downshifts and floors the gas pedal.

Near the top of the canyon where the roadway is steepest, “They’re right on us!” Jen declares staring out the rear window.  She sees that Josh has taken out a hunting rifle and has barricaded himself behind his camping gear giving him decent cover.  He is lying prone and steadying the rifle on the tailgate.

The suburban accelerates and rams the back of the truck.

“What the hell?” James enunciates through gritted teeth desperately keeping control of the pickup.

“_That’s it_” Josh says to himself as he squeezes off a shot at point blank range.  The windshield spider webs right above where the drives head should be, no visible effect.  “Damn it!”  Josh grumbles as he pulls back on the bolt and chambers another round.  His rifle sings out again this time at the same moment James makes a small course correction, the shot missing the suburban entirely.  The passenger side rear window of the suburban slides down and a compact automatic pistol precedes the man Josh fought with out into the gusting air.  Josh ducks his head down and into cover as a hail of bullets pincushions the tailgate and shatters the rear window of the pickup.  Jen and James duck as glass showers all around them.  Josh pops up, levels the rifle and fires off another round, striking the grill of the dark suburban.  Another hail of bullets sparks off the pickup and the small truck is rammed again from behind.

“We can’t take much more or this.”  James says over the wind.  “Jen?”

Looking into the back of the truck, Jen’s face is pale and full of shock.  “I think he’s dead.”


----------



## Horacio (Aug 29, 2002)

Great great update for a superb story, fenzer!


----------



## Jarval (Aug 29, 2002)

Um, wow!  Just great fenzer.


----------



## fenzer (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks guys, more mayhem to come, and JFK too.


----------



## fenzer (Sep 5, 2002)

Okay.  I'll do it.  Bump.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 5, 2002)

Why not, this story's worth a bump or two!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And while I'm at it, check out my own similar-ish campaign story hour that I just started writing up -- link's in the sig!


----------



## Nera Mente (Sep 5, 2002)

i have to tell you guys, i was distraught about going to the meeting point with the boys. i just wanted to call the cops again. it's tough being lawful good. 

that driving maneuver i did was incredible. i think i rolled a 19 or 20 with my driving bonus on top of that. it was very cool. 

can't wait for fenzer to post the rest of the story. i really start to squirm.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2002)

This is great. I'm thinking that the film has some sort of JFK conspiracy information on it. Am I right?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 5, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *This is great. I'm thinking that the film has some sort of JFK conspiracy information on it. Am I right?   *




Hope so.  That or aliens.  Or something Man Was Not Meant To Know


----------



## fenzer (Sep 5, 2002)

Joshua, Jarval, P-cat thanks for the kind words.  

Nera thanks for stopping by and giving your input.  I'm glad you enjoyed the session.  The one thing Nera didn't mention was that she initially blew her driving skill check and decided to use a karma point (house rule reroll option) rolling high on the reroll.  I tried to incorporate this in the story hour writing that she hesitated and imagined the crash that never happened.

Okay P-cat, you keep your educated guesses to yourself.   The info is forthcoming.


----------



## fenzer (Sep 6, 2002)

*4:47 p.m. August 9th, 2002, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA, Earth*

“Damn blockade runners!  Only in Utah are there drivers who fill all lanes of traffic going the same speed!” James yells glaring out the windshield.

Twenty yards ahead of the hard body pickup truck is a mid eighties sedan in the right lane, a small two wheel drive Toyota pickup in the center lane and a large white SUV in the fast lane.  Driving the pickup up on the bumper of the Toyota, James pulls hard on the steering wheel sending the Nissan skidding to the left and on to the shoulder of the highway.  The soccer mom in her new white SUV lays on the horn as James grinds past her and takes the fast lane.

Peeling her stare from the windshield and taking a deep breath, Jen looks back behind them to see if the suburban is still giving chase.  What she sees is horrifying.  The small Toyota pickup truck is caterwauling end over end and lands on the front of the hood of the suburban sending it out of control and off the highway leaving a huge billowing cloud of dust and debris.

“Oh my God!” Jen gasps.  Quickly turning forward.  “I think we’re safe now.”

“Yes!”  James shouts looking in his rear view mirror.

“We need to find a place to pull over.  We need to see if Josh is okay.”

“Climb out the window and check him.  I’m not stopping for anything.  I think there is a first aid kit in my backpack.”

Climbing into the bed of the moving pickup, Jen feels for a pulse.  “He’s alive!”  Taking the first aid kit from the pack she stops the bleeding and stabilizes Josh.  After making Josh as comfortable as possible, she returns to the cab.  “He needs a doctor.  He’s been shot in the neck and he’s lost a lot of blood.”

“I don’t think a hospital is a good idea right now.”  James says flatly.

“He will die if we don’t get him some help!”  Jen yells back.

“Okay, Okay.  I know this is just a hunch but I have a feeling that the guy who called us is looking out for us, maybe he can help Josh.  Can he last a few more hours?”

“ I think so.” Jen whispers.

For the next four hours James and Jen speed to the rendezvous.  The sun has gone down and long darkening shadows line the edge of the roadway.  The intersection is less then a mile away.

“Okay, this is what we are going to do.”  James commands.  “I will meet this guy.  You stay in the truck with the motor running.  Take Josh’s rifle and cover me.  I will have my cell phone ready to dial Josh’s.  If the phone rings I want you to take the guy out then come and get me.  Okay?”

“Okay.”  Jen seems somewhere else.

A few minutes later James is standing by the roadside at the intersection of Highways 189 and 191.  The pickup is parked down the road about 50 yards, idling with the lights off.  Jen is sitting in the drivers seat, Josh’s rifle on her lap, Josh’s cell phone in her hand.

 “Hello James” A relaxed voice says from behind.

“Whoa!  Where did you come from?”  James yelps spinning around.

“Right on time, good.  My name is Elijah Green.”  His English accent is soft and his speech exact.   “I head a Concern interested in maintaining a global balance, you might say.  Think of me as a global judge and jury.”

“Okay.  Fine.  What do you want with us?”  James fidgits, trying to make out the mans features in the dark with little luck.

“Well, it would seem fate has led you to me and is offering you a choice.  You see that canister that wound up in your possession contains some very incriminating video.  It shows, all in amazing Technicolor, who shot President John F. Kennedy.  And no it wasn’t the poor bastard Lee Harvey Oswald.  It belongs to the Organization responsible for the assassination.  It is this Organization that is trying to kill you just like they did the man before you.  It does not matter what you have told the police nor that you gave them the canister.  The film is now back in the hands of its owners and you are expendable, a loose end that needs tidying.  You see, this Organization is old and very powerful; one that has flourished in the dark beyond the discriminating eye of the public.  It is this Organization that is responsible for some of the most heinous crimes in world history, the Crusades, the Holocaust, Nine-Eleven and many more tragedies the world doesn’t yet know.”  Elijah’s eyes seem glazed and his stare far away.  “Things would be worse, much worse if it was not for my...Work.”  Bringing himself back to the present, Elijah stares James in the eye.  “You have one chance.  If you can make it to Jackson Hole with your lives, we will speak again and I will offer you your choice.  If not, may which ever gods you believe in have mercy on your souls.”  Turning to leave, he stops.  “Oh yes.  Here.”  He hands a long narrow metal box to James.  “Apply this directly to his heart.”  With that Elijah melts into the shadow and disappears leaving James alone and stunned.

“Right to the heart?”  Jen says staring at the hypodermic she just assembled.

“That’s what he said.  Just do it.  We have to hurry.  We need to get to Jackson Hole now!”

“Do you want to do this?  Then shut up!”  Jen fires back as she embeds the needle into Josh’s chest.

“Is it working?”  

“I don’t know.”  Jen answers.  “I guess we’ll just have to wait and see.”

Minutes later the little pickup is speeding off toward Jackson Hole.  Jen and James aren’t saying much.  They both look like deer caught in their own headlights staring blindly onto the road ahead of them.

Someone grabs James’ shoulder.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 6, 2002)

Amazing!

I love global conspiracies


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Sep 6, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *Someone grabs James’ shoulder. *




But who is it?  

Do we know?

Is JFK in the back seat of the truck?  

We'll find out next update.

_Or will we?_

*Yes we will!*

Love the story Fenzer, keep it coming.  With even more speed 

-F


----------



## Jarval (Sep 6, 2002)

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> *But who is it?
> 
> Do we know?
> 
> ...




And now fenzer should laugh manically


----------



## Horacio (Sep 6, 2002)

Fenzer says:


> *
> Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!!!!!
> *


----------



## fenzer (Sep 7, 2002)

Well people this has been really fun and more work than I anticipated, I'm lazy what do you want.  Jonrog1, Horacio, Jarval, Joshua, Pirate Cat, etc. I don't know how you guys do it.  I really appreciate all the kind words and attention.  Heck, I even had a local enboarder contact me to see if I would be interested in writing adventures for him.  What do you know.  (If that person is reading this, I lost your e-mail address.  I didn't blow you off my computer ate your address.  Please contact me.)  So it is with a heavy heart that I soon post my last update for Mormons, Mayhem, and JFK.  As I said initially, this was just a one night gig to see if my friends would like running CoC or any modern setting.  I think they did for the most part and hopefully I will have a chance to do this again.

Thanks again and I will post the last chapter soon.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *Well people this has been really fun and more work than I anticipated, I'm lazy what do you want.  Jonrog1, Horacio, Jarval, Joshua, Pirate Cat, etc.*




*Please note:*

Jarval = Story Hour addict.

Jarval != Story Hour author.

I guess that makes me a lot lazier than you fenzer 

It'll be a shame to see this story hour come to a close, as I've really enjoyed it.  Great work fenzer, it sounds like you and your players had a blast.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear the story will finish, but I understand it means a lot of work. Thanks for posting it, I've enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## fenzer (Sep 10, 2002)

*9:37 p.m. August 9th, 2002, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA, Earth* 

“Holy S#&*!  You scared the hell out me!”

“Sorry.”  Josh mumbles, barely audible over the rush of the wind.

“How are you?” Jen asks, a concerned look on her face.

“I feel fine.  I’m really thirsty and a bit light headed but I feel okay.”

James pulls the truck over, Jen slides into the middle and Josh takes the passenger seat.  Jen hands him the leftovers of a diet coke she picked up during a quick potty break.

“Where are we?  What happened?”  Josh asks.

Over the next few minutes James and Jen bring Josh current on the meeting with Elijah and the canister.

“So let me get this straight.  That dead guy gave us a tape showing who really shot JFK and the assassins who did it want us dead because we know about it.  This Elijah guy is some unknown power monger keeping this assassin organization in check.  And if we make it to Jackson Hole of all places, he might be able to save us?”

“That’s it.”  James says looking at Josh.

“LOOK OUT!” Jen yells.

The truck comes over a small rise curving slowly down and to the right when James slams on the brakes.  There in the middle of the road is a large black suburban positioned to block both lanes of traffic.  Standing directly in front of it and facing the oncoming truck are two men in black both leveling automatic weapons.  Before the truck has come to a complete stop the windshield irrupts in an explosion of small shards.  Our heroes cover their faces and react.  Jen takes cover under the dashboard.  Josh and James take their pistols and return fire blindly.  Josh and James suffer another round of automatic weapons fire and both are hit.  Josh slumps over in the seat a bullet hole in his chest.  James, fighting back the pain and the desire to pass out, somehow manages to get the truck back into gear.  He smashes the accelerator and drives the truck head long into the gunmen and the suburban.  The two men dive into the suburban for cover and escape the collision.  They fire another volley into the cab.  James goes limp.  Jen, hidden under the dash, is screeming.  Crying and full of fear, she takes the pistol from Josh’s limp hand and pokes her head over the dash.  She can make out the silhouettes of both men.  She fires and misses badly.  Again the truck is riddled with bullets.  Safe behind the dash, Jen again peeks her head over the dash and fires another shot.  This one strikes the second gunmen squarely in the head.  He collapses on the bench seat behind the driver.  The driver moves to the passenger side in an attempt to get out of the vehicle.  Jen sits up, takes aim and shoots the driver sending him sprawling to the road on the far side of the suburban.

Shaking and in a daze, Jen gathers herself.  She climbs over Josh and checks his pulse.  He is still alive but loosing a lot of blood.  James is mumbling and moving his head back and forth.  Not sure if the men are dead Jen moves around the back of the suburban and steps up to the driver sprawled on the road.  He is slowly moving away clawing at the tarmac with hands and feet.  Jen stares at him for a moment feeling sorry and wishing she hand never been brought to this place and time.  Then calmly and coolly she raises the pistol and kills the helpless driver.

Standing there on a highway somewhere in Wyoming, Jen realizes that she will never be the same.  That somehow, life managed to send her a curve ball despite her best efforts to live a normal one.  Standing there thinking, she comes to the realization that whatever happens she needs to leave this place and leave it now.  Turning back to her friends she notices that the bushes on the far side of the road are alight.  “That’s odd.”  She says.  “Oh my God, headlights!”  Before she can get to the pickup truck a midsize sedan comes racing over the hill.  The car screeches its tires but it's too late.  It careens headfirst into the Nissan sending all three vehicles sliding off the road.  The sedan catches a fender and is sent tumbling end over end.  It comes to a stop lying on the driver side doors, headlights staring back at the road and Jen, tires spinning.

“Oh my God!  Oh my God!”  Jen says over and over as she runs to the crashed sedan.  She hears moaning.  Looking into the windshield she sees a couple in their mid forties.  The driver, a man, is either dead or unconscious.  His face covered with glass and impacted into the dirt.  The female passenger, hanging limp by her seatbelt,  is in and out of consciousness.  Both are badly hurt and pinned in the car.  After running her second lap around the crashed car and with despair growing heavier, she stops and screams.  She slumps to the ground and begins to weep.  If she stays to help these people she will loose her life for the murder of the two men.  The Organization will kill her for sure.  If she leaves, these two will die.  Weeping uncontrollably for what seemed like an eternity, she suddenly stops.  Slowly she looks up and as her eyes approach the stars everything in them that was innocent and pure shimmers out leaving a dull reflection of the soul inside.  She slowly stands up and walks away.

With Josh and James stabilized and resting in the back, Jen reads a street sign illuminated in the suburban’s headlights, Welcome to Jackson Hole.

*The curtain falls.*

I just want to put it a quick GMs note here.  I know I said it before but the termoil that Jen went through during the last act of the night was worth the whole thing.  I hope I did the scene justice.

Anyway, that's it.  Thanks everyone for coming by and reading.  I hope it was as enjoyable to read as it was to write.

Thanks again Jonrog1 and Horacio.  If it had not been for you two I would not have given this a try.  I am glad I did.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

It was WONDERFUL, fenzer, thanks a lot!

Now, to finish, you need to send the full story in a .doc or .pdf file to Morrus, and he will put it in the Hosted Story Hour, so everyone will be able to read it forever. Seriously, do it, please


----------



## threshel (Sep 10, 2002)

*I second that motion...*

Very good fenzer!  Totally dug it.  You should do exactly what Horacio says, and archive it.  Nice, tight story.  And yes, you did it justice.


J


----------



## fenzer (Sep 10, 2002)

Horacio, Threshel, thank you.

I will do just that.  I was thinking of a way to save this story and this is a great solution.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Sep 11, 2002)

*Awesome!!!*

Dang fenzer, that was just <eddie murphy in bowfinger> aawesoome.

Son of Thunder


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *Horacio, Threshel, thank you.
> 
> I will do just that.  I was thinking of a way to save this story and this is a great solution.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. *




Thanks to you for giving us this story!


----------



## fenzer (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Awesome!!!*



			
				Son_of_Thunder said:
			
		

> *Dang fenzer, that was just <eddie murphy in bowfinger> aawesoome.
> 
> Son of Thunder *




Thanks Son_of_Thunder.  I'm hoping to carry these character on.  I just have to convince the players.  Maybe another story hour sometime in the future.


----------



## Rune (Sep 12, 2002)

So...very..._gooood_!


----------



## fenzer (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks Rune.  I appricate the kind words.


----------



## Rune (Sep 14, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *Thanks Rune.  I appricate the kind words. *




And I mean them.  That finale was just incredible!

Being a videographer/editor I often think about how these story hours would look on-screen and I could imagine this scene _perfectly_.  What an amazing ending.


----------



## fenzer (Sep 14, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And I mean them.  That finale was just incredible!
> 
> Being a videographer/editor I often think about how these story hours would look on-screen and I could imagine this scene perfectly.  What an amazing ending. *




Wow. That is high praise.  Thank you.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 15, 2002)

*....that's the end*

I just found this story hour and read it and now I don't have anymore to look forward to! Inconceivable!

I do hope that you begin another story hour. Your writing is fantastic. I enoy reading it as much as I enjoy reading my husband's story hour (shameless plug .... see my sig below)  

Looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## fenzer (Sep 15, 2002)

Aurora, those are very kind words, thank you.  I may get the gumpsion to do another one.  We play alot of D&D but I feel more comfortable writing contemporary stuff.  I don't know maybe I will try something else soon.

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 16, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *Aurora, those are very kind words, thank you.  I may get the gumpsion to do another one.  We play alot of D&D but I feel more comfortable writing contemporary stuff.  I don't know maybe I will try something else soon.*




Let's hope you do!  That last update was superb!


----------



## Rune (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm rather glad that this story is over, to tell the truth.  The benifit to doing a one-shot (and then writing a story for it) is that you avoid the old cliche of falling into an episodic serial.

Sometimes, it's just refreshing to get a little closure at the end of a night of playing/storytelling.

That being said, I'd love to read another one of these, but it need not be the same characters, the same setting, or, really, the same anything.

This story is done.  It was fantastic and ended well,  but the key point here is that it did end.

I don't know about the rest of you, but that makes it stick out in my head more vividly.


----------



## fenzer (Sep 16, 2002)

I am on the fence here.  One the one hand, I would like to continue with these characters and maybe write about it.  To be honest, I don't think it will happen for a while, if at all.  My players like D&D too much.  On the other hand, I like what Rune has to say.  The fact that it was a one shot deal does make it a little unique.  I don't know.

There is this little Nazi Germany time travel World War II idea I have been working on for a while.  I suggested it once and got moans and groans.

Anyway, I really appreciate everyone taking the time to ready my story and give me feedback.  Who knows I might just start another one somewhere in occupied France.  Here's to hpoing.


----------

